# Wtb Dh/freeride bike? Max price 1500$



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

Im looking to buy a good dh/freeride bike with a max price of 1500$
I dont want any crap bikes, something good, not to old. Also i would probally rather have a freeride bike with a coil suspension no air springs. Ive been looking to get a full suspension bike for a while and i am not new to bikes its my life so i can handle any. Please if you have something please pm Me! Thanks!


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

If you want new, there's the Airborne Taka. Otherwise you might wanna try the classifieds here or on pinkbike just to see what they've got in your price range.


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

Teqtonik said:


> If you want new, there's the Airborne Taka. Otherwise you might wanna try the classifieds here or on pinkbike just to see what they've got in your price range.


Ive been thinking of it but i want to beable to ride uphill somewhat? And i want to be able to throw some tricks to!


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

You want an downhill bike that can ride uphill? You might want to look at a few full suspension am bikes rather than DH.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

am = all mountain 

theres a specific forum for it you might want to check out.


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

nikojan said:


> You want an downhill bike that can ride uphill? You might want to look at a few full suspension am bikes rather than DH.


Whats an am bike


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

Urbantrials said:


> Whats an am bike


All Mountain. It's the kind of bike that I have now that I am selling to get a DH sled. I am kind of in the same boat as you actually. I like to pedal but LOVE jumps, drops, and DH speed. If you definitely know you want a DH bike, look for one that is front derailleur compatible. Right now I am looking at the Transition Blindside. One of the big differences between that an an AM bike: weight and suspension travel. The blindside is around 37 lbs whereas my BMC TF01 is about 28. The blindside has 7-8" adjustable travel, and my TF01 has 6". There are other major differences as well, but those are kind of the main things that separate the two distinctions of riding styles.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

nikojan said:


> You want an downhill bike that can ride uphill? You might want to look at a few full suspension am bikes rather than DH.


Freeride bikes can also pedal uphill didn't you know that?, the OP clearly stated he wants a bike for DH and FR and then he is sent to the AM forum?


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

What size?


----------



## dytrdr5 (Mar 6, 2006)

your best bet if you want new is to buy one of these Downhill/Freeride - Wheel World Bike Shops - Road Bikes, Mountain Bikes, Bicycle Parts and Accessories. Parts & Bike Closeouts!


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

go to the pink bike buy and sell. this should be easy to find something in your price range


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Look for a blind side or its older brother the gran mal, Both can be pedaled up slowly of course and rail on the way down. A SX trail is another option but those are harder to find in your budget.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I want 8 to 10 hookers, lifetime supply of pizza and beer...Becks preferred...also a few cases of Patron Silver....I want to spend less then 200 bucks...I am not new to this lifestyle...

Honestly if you are not "not new to bikes its my life so i can handle any" you wouldn't be asking the question...

for your price range you are going to get a new low end bike or you are really going to have to look through the classifieds to find a steal of a deal


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

jimarin said:


> What size?


Medium i dont want anything that has been beaten either!


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

hitechredneck said:


> Look for a blind side or its older brother the gran mal, Both can be pedaled up slowly of course and rail on the way down. A SX trail is another option but those are harder to find in your budget.


Whats the good and bad brands to look for? How can i tell a good mtb from a bad one?


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

lalocotequinta said:


> Freeride bikes can also pedal uphill didn't you know that?


Every bike can 'pedal uphill' :madman:



lalocotequinta said:


> the OP clearly stated he wants a bike for DH and FR and then he is sent to the AM forum?


OP also followed "Ive been looking to get a full suspension bike for a while and i am not new to bikes its my life so i can handle any. " with "Whats an am bike"...

@Urbantrails seriously, if you aren't experienced with dh I would look for a full suspension am bike with a lot of travel on the fork before going full on dh or freeride. I've been riding since I was a little kid and I'm still scared shitless to go down half of the lines my dh riding mates consider to be a cake walk. Its not something that you can just jump into...


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

Urbantrials said:


> Whats the good and bad brands to look for? How can i tell a good mtb from a bad one?


Make sure you look at the ENTIRE frame with a polarized lens to see if there are any small hairline cracks in it. The lens has to be polarized though or you will miss a lot of them.


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

nikojan said:


> Every bike can 'pedal uphill' :madman:
> 
> OP also followed "Ive been looking to get a full suspension bike for a while and i am not new to bikes its my life so i can handle any. " with "Whats an am bike"...
> 
> @Urbantrails seriously, if you aren't experienced with dh I would look for a full suspension am bike with a lot of travel on the fork before going full on dh or freeride. I've been riding since I was a little kid and I'm still scared shitless to go down half of the lines my dh riding mates consider to be a cake walk. Its not something that you can just jump into...


Well ive just goten the word that i will mostlikly be moving to tn/ga this summer after school end so im really now only looking for a dh/freeeride bike. Ive also got a 20 mod trials bike and that can do some hills...but nm. What are the good and bad brands/bikes?


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

Stay away from Trek/Specialized. They are usually plagued with problems and will usually jerk you around if you ever have warranty issues.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Urbantrials said:


> Well ive just goten the word that i will mostlikly be moving to tn/ga this summer after school end so im really now only looking for a dh/freeeride bike. Ive also got a 20 mod trials bike and that can do some hills...but nm. What are the good and bad brands/bikes?


For 1500 you wouldn't really be in a position to be picky about brands unless you're willing to go with a used bike. There really aren't any 'bad' brands. Just stick to the cardinal rules: check for cracks extensively, make sure the frame is under warranty, etc.

Make sure you do your research before dishing out any cash. This forum has an entire section devoted to brands. Go on each brands website, find the model you prefer, go on the brands subforum and ask what people think of it or previous years versions, since you most likely wont have enough for a newest one.


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

nikojan said:


> For 1500 you wouldn't really be in a position to be picky about brands unless you're willing to go with a used bike. There really aren't any 'bad' brands. Just stick to the cardinal rules: check for cracks extensively, make sure the frame is under warranty, etc.
> 
> Make sure you do your research before dishing out any cash. This forum has an entire section devoted to brands. Go on each brands website, find the model you prefer, go on the brands subforum and ask what people think of it or previous years versions, since you most likely wont have enough for a newest one.


Ok...yah im deffintly looking for a freeride bike with some good amount of travel!?!


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

find a used Specialized Demo 7 on pinkbike.. 1500 would be plenty..


----------



## Mataevos (Apr 18, 2012)

I gotta 2004 Foes Mono DHS I'd prolly sell ya. Needs new tires, but the bike is clean and solid. Curnutt rear shock, Foes F1 wet one fork, hadley front hub, hope 12mm thru rear, xtr drivetrain, arrow racing wheels, fsa vdrive xtreme cranks, crank bros 50/50 haye hfx 9 brakes. I think anyone here would tell you that the Foes Mono is a badass rig. I'm asking 1300 plus shipping.

pm me if your interested...


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Urbantrials said:


> Ok...yah im deffintly looking for a freeride bike with some good amount of travel!?!


...I cant tell if you're being serious


----------



## mrjoshuanyc (Jan 7, 2009)

I have an 08 Jamis Bam 2 for sale. $1000 bucks. its on pinkbike. Parts alone are worth a grand! I would not go pedaling around too much on it but it can. Buying an Sx trail so this needs to go.


----------



## nokfir2 (Oct 5, 2010)

get a 2011 specialized big hit. they run about 1500 used.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

*But not every rider*



nikojan said:


> Every bike can 'pedal uphill' :madman:
> 
> But not every rider:thumbsup:


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

I was in your situation a year ago. I watched pinkbike for a bit for local sales and ended up with an intense slopestyle1 for 1700. The bike is solid but i since sunk around 1000 into it changing it around. I think if you buy new you might be able to lower the amount you spend on changing out parts right away. I would look at 6 inch bikes if i were you(sx trail, bottle rocket) because they can still be pedaled or send through the rough, but are primally intended for messing around jump runs and such


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

pizon said:


> I was in your situation a year ago. I watched pinkbike for a bit for local sales and ended up with an intense slopestyle1 for 1700. The bike is solid but i since sunk around 1000 into it changing it around. I think if you buy new you might be able to lower the amount you spend on changing out parts right away. I would look at 6 inch bikes if i were you(sx trail, bottle rocket) because they can still be pedaled or send through the rough, but are primally intended for messing around jump runs and such


Thanks for that info. Ive been watching a 2008 specialized demo 7 for $1500. It seems really nice if i do get a bike it will prob be a specialized and nothing older than a 07.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

@ the start of 2011 I picked up a hardly used 2008 Giant Glory FR for 1150.00.
I've seen some of these on evilbay not far off from that price. It's a great bike, a little heavy but more than does the trick for me. Great deals are out there but look hard, weigh the options as to what components are on the bike. I have a FS XC bike for going uphills. This ones for going DH fast, working well for the grin factor! There's no way I could only have 1 bike. Don't forget to check your local CL for stuff too. There's where I scored my Glory.


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

95 GT Rebound said:


> @ the start of 2011 I picked up a hardly used 2008 Giant Glory FR for 1150.00.
> I've seen some of these on evilbay not far off from that price. It's a great bike, a little heavy but more than does the trick for me. Great deals are out there but look hard, weigh the options as to what components are on the bike. I have a FS XC bike for going uphills. This ones for going DH fast, working well for the grin factor! There's no way I could only have 1 bike. Don't forget to check your local CL for stuff too. There's where I scored my Glory.


Ok thanks what about a 2009 foes fly freeride bike?


----------



## xxaaronp5xx (Mar 10, 2012)

ill be honest here i didnt read through everyones comments. but depending on where you live, you should try craigslist.com in the bike section. theres always people sellign really nice Dh/freeride bikes there. again depending on where youre located. just anotehr option to look into. i got my DH bike on there for $800 and it did need a little work, new tires, tubes. but only simple cheap fixes for a DH bike that people are still trying to sell for about 1600 (its a 2006 cpc patriot) so id give craigslist a shot


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

xxaaronp5xx said:


> ill be honest here i didnt read through everyones comments. but depending on where you live, you should try craigslist.com in the bike section. theres always people sellign really nice Dh/freeride bikes there. again depending on where youre located. just anotehr option to look into. i got my DH bike on there for $800 and it did need a little work, new tires, tubes. but only simple cheap fixes for a DH bike that people are still trying to sell for about 1600 (its a 2006 cpc patriot) so id give craigslist a shot


Ive got my eye on a brand new 06 specialized sx trail 1


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

we might have some Marin Quake close-outs that will fall close to that budget

email us

[email protected]

you can dream about owning one of these ---


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

woops --- the photo


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

Where'd you find a new 06? I bought my 08 SX trail a couple years ago for $1500.


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

chugachjed said:


> Where'd you find a new 06? I bought my 08 SX trail a couple years ago for $1500.


Some used bike website?


----------



## GNO123 (May 4, 2012)

Any one know anything about a Chumba f5 as a downhill bike?


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

Santa cruz VP free. look on pinkbike

like 90 reviews on mtbr give it a 4.86 out of 5.

once again 90 reviews


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Threads like these are what is killing MTBR. Search feature!


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

How exactly are these types of threads killing MTBR?


----------

